# FS: 2009 Cervelo RS frameset for $1000



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

*FS: 2009 Cervelo RS 58cm frameset for $1000*

Title says it all. Never really rode the bike much because of my awkward torso length so I opted for another frame. The bike is in absolutely beautiful shape and includes bars, stem, saddle, and fork. I can ship asap so ping me with questions! =)


----------

